# Girls!  Let's Obsess About Our Hair



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

I finally found someone who can cut my hair in a way that I like.  I am paying about 30 bucks a pop, but it looks decent for a change instead of the usual cheapo Hair Cuttery versions I was going with for so long.  How much are you willing to pay?

I have five younger sisters and every single one of them has colored their hair at least once.  I am the only holdout.  Is that so wrong? Even my kid (14) has had highlights put in her hair.  Seems to me that once you start, you can't stop, and I'd rather spend the money on something else.

As a child of the Woodstock Nation way back in the late 60s/early 70s, I used to have that long, wavy, bury-your-face-in-it kind of hair length, but somehow it seems undignified to try to attempt that again, with the gray and all.  What are your opinions?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

I have colored my hair more times that I would like to count. MIL got me to start when I was 17 and my naturally blonde hair started getting dark. I don't care for when my hair is dark because after about 4 or 5 hours after showering, it starts looking greasy. My hair is very fine and straight. I have had a perm, hated it. It looks stupid on me. I've had a body wave which was okay, but, it doesn't last long for me at all. I haven't found anyone that can do my hair so that it isn't flat and lifeless within an hour of doing it without putting so much hairspray that my hair doesn't move in a windstorm.


----------



## Angie (Apr 29, 2006)

Dang...I replied once but it's gone...
I am a barber (don't practice "officially", just on the side) so I'd be more than happy to answer any questions!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay, Angie, you may have just stuck your foot in your mouth 
How do you make thin, limp, straight hair, have more body without standing under a dryer and a round brush? And what makes your hair so oily looking when it's actually dry??


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2006)

Texas, my hair is so fine it's pathetic. At least I have enough to cover my head, which is more than my mother ever had.
I was born blonde, but as I got older, my hair got darker, so I began coloring it. What I do now, is have it highlighted every two months. 
I was always good at styling my hair, but a few years ago, I started have trouble with my shoulders, and could no longer hold my hands up over my head for any length of time to do all the curling, teasing, etc that I always did before. 
It also occurred to me, that in the time I had spent over my lifetime fixing my hair, I could have written the great American novel.
So now, I have it all one length, to my shoulders, with bangs that can be swept back if I wish. I wear it down the first day, when it's clean and fluffy, in a sorta page boy that takes 5-6 curls with the curling iron. After that, I twist it up and curl the bangs.

Hints for fine hair:
Coloring your hair will give it more body.

Fine hair is usually oily too. Sprinkle a bit of baby powder (talc) around your scalp in the oily areas, scrub in with fingers as if you were washing your hair, then brush out with a fine bristled brush. It removes the oil and makes your hair look thicker. 

Have your hair cut all one length...makes it look thicker. 

There are a lot of new products on the market that will give your hair more body. The "Aussie" brand stuff in the purple containers has several great concoctions. Biolage as a leave in spray conditioner that I love.

Hope I helped!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks Connie!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

We always want what we don't have, eh? 

I've been blessed with a nice thick head of hair, but I wanted hair that would behave (with little effort on my part).  For years I craved "Asian" hair - long, straight, black, silky (with blue eyes, which I also didn't get).

Most days now,  it's always a surprise as to what version of "bed" hair I am going to wake up with.  Yeah, it's got body, but it's a body with a mind of its own!


----------



## amber (Apr 29, 2006)

My hair is predictable.  When I shampoo and condition, my hair always comes out full and dry.  I have to add oil to my hair to make it straight again. I dye my hair mabye twice a year, and can never find the right color for me.  I usually go with dark brown, which is my natural hair color, but ya know, as you get older you want something that looks more like your actual age.  Havent found a good hairdresser.  I want someone that can tell me what would look good for my age, how to highlight, color, etc.  I think it's easier if your naturally blonde because if you dye your hair blonde or highlight it, it doesnt show the gray so much, but with dark hair, what does one do?  I know I am suppose to go lighter, but that usually means a reddish color, which doesnt look natural at all on me.


----------



## Angie (Apr 29, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Okay, Angie, you may have just stuck your foot in your mouth
> How do you make thin, limp, straight hair, have more body without standing under a dryer and a round brush? And what makes your hair so oily looking when it's actually dry??



AHH!  So we have the same hair!   

Constance is right, coloring it WILL add body.  See, the outer layer of the hair is the cuticle.  The color must penetrate into the cuticle for perminate color.  Once you open up that cuticle, more body!!!

Do you ever clarify your hair?  If not, I suggesting getting a clarifying shampoo and using it once a week.  That will get rid of any product build up and minerals from your water as well.

I HATE the way my hair feels with product in it, but I have found that my hair looks so much fuller with product.  

I use a light hold gel and a root booster.  The gel will support your style.  I blow dry upside down and since I HATE a round brush I use a "hot air brush", you know, a round brush curling iron!

Does that help?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

I have one of those hairdrying brushes. I just never use it LOL
I'll have to see if I can find a clarifier. Thanks!!


----------



## Angie (Apr 29, 2006)

Sure thing.

One thing to look for in the ingredients is grapefruit (or any citrus) extract.  That really helps clean it good.

And, don't worry about a salon brand over another brand (Great Clips or Cost Cutter's brand over Kenra, etc)...You are only using it once a week so it's just find to get a less expensive one.

Oh, I have layers and love them.  With layers, the weight of my hair doesn't weigh it down!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2006)

The gal who does my hair really knows her hair color, she highlights my hair every 6 months..It's a reverse type hilite job, I have a white area in the front of my head so she puts in color  to make it look like what it was as a younger person. I love the way she colors, no peroxide at all!!! My hair is one length to my collar and turns under, no bangs, my hair is thin now due to diabetes and all the meds and it drives me crazy having to fool with it every day..Long gone are the ponytail days  But, I can't complain to much at least I have hair Plus at my age hair all pulled back is not a good thing  Speaking of hair I'm now due for a cut, I look like the shaggy dog... 

kadesma


----------



## BlueCat (Apr 29, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> We always want what we don't have, eh?


 
Well, I should tell you mudbug, that until this very topic, I thought you were a boy!  Sorry!  That comment of yours made me laugh out loud, especially after just learning that you were a female.  

BC


----------



## luvs (Apr 29, 2006)

welp, mud, i get mine cut/dyed at a day spa & it is $$$$$; so is my salon in my new city. they're excellent. i have had hair of many shades, & recently my tresses that were a light brown for most of my 25 went to a lt. black on thier own. it's great so i'm rather done w/ changing my shade. yet, i gravitate towards those hairdyes like they're magnetic or ask my stylist 'bout colorings when i went on a pretense of getting my eyebrows sugared (not that mine aren't _naturally_ contoured  ). yes, muds, it is an addiction. 
i prefer medium-ish so i can put it in cute styles. in hairties with my ends in glittery pins! it's thickening fast recently!
ask your salonstylist what suits you. many uppity ones are great with advice.


----------



## amber (Apr 29, 2006)

Angie, I definately agree with you on clarifying shampoos, especially since I use alot of product to tame my hair.  I also like the haircut you have, layers, it does tend to keep the hair lighter weight, bouncy and behaving


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Well, I should tell you mudbug, that until this very topic, I thought you were a boy! .  BC


 
What????!!!!


----------



## Angie (Apr 29, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Angie, I definately agree with you on clarifying shampoos, especially since I use alot of product to tame my hair.  I also like the haircut you have, layers, it does tend to keep the hair lighter weight, bouncy and behaving




Here are my layers...although I did give my self bangs this morning...


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Well, I should tell you mudbug, that until this very topic, I thought you were a boy! Sorry! That comment of yours made me laugh out loud, especially after just learning that you were a female.
> 
> BC


 
HEHE, go look in the member's photos, you'll see mudbug. She's all woman!!


----------



## kleenex (Apr 29, 2006)

Just go bald or shave it all off, heheheheheheheheheh


----------



## luvs (Apr 29, 2006)

kleenex, then we'd obsess about our eyebrow waxing, dieting, Sally's twins & what kinda calories that drink contained.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 29, 2006)

There once was a woman who woke up one morning, looked in the mirror, and noticed she had only three hairs on her head.

"Well," she said, "I think I'll braid my hair today."?   
 So she did and she had a wonderful day.

The next day she woke up, looked in the mirror and saw that she had only two hairs on her head.

"H-M-M, " she said, "I think I'll part my hair down the middle today."?   
 So she did and she had a grand day.

The next day she woke up, looked in the mirror and noticed that she had only one hair on her head.

"Well," she said, "Today I'm going to wear my hair in a pony tail."   
 So she did and she had a fun, fun day.

The next day she woke up, looked in the mirror and noticed that there wasn't a single hair on her head. 

"Yay!" she exclaimed, "I don't have to fix my hair today!"


----------



## callie (Apr 29, 2006)

wasabi - i love that!!  I hope I have that attitude when I'm down to my last 3 hairs


----------



## BlueCat (Apr 29, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> HEHE, go look in the member's photos, you'll see mudbug. She's all woman!!


 
Why yes she is!  It must have been the 'mudbug' name that threw me off...maybe??

BC


----------



## buckytom (Apr 30, 2006)

to me, good hair is one of the first things that a guy notices about a woman because it frames her face and implies a physically healthy disposition (no kidding! really, a serious opinion........ yes, those are probably next. i'm not dead, ya know) and then it becomes one of the things that he ends up b1tching about for the cost of maintenance for years to come.
dw has great hair; thick and healthy and pretty long. i don't think anyone is sure of it's original color tho. i think it was much darker. no matter, it looks good. oddly enough, our son has the same exact dirty blonde colored hair. hmmm, i wonder if those chemicals get in  your dna.
anyway, she gets her hair cut and colored about every 10 weeks or so, at about a buck fifty a pop.
that seems ridiculous to me, but what can ya do? it makes her happy.


----------



## Constance (Apr 30, 2006)

Gee, I guess there are some good things about living in an economically depressed area. I have my hair trimmed and highlighted every 2 months, and the cost is only $40. 

Mudbug, I have to admit, I, too, thought you were a boy at first, although after I read enough of your posts, I realized you are one of the gals.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 30, 2006)

I was blessed with my mothers thick head of hair.  They say I have enough hair on my head for 3 people.  I was also blessed with my fathers side of whats called "Silk Hair".  It true color is on the lowest level of blonde.  When I was little it was pure blonde.....a tow head is what I believe they called it.  But through the years it darkened.  In fact I thought I was truely a light brown but my stylist pulled out the hair color samples and showed me that in fact I was on the low end of blonde.  It'll be interesting to see if I take after my mothers side and end up with snow white hair.

Anyway, my hair is now down about 3 to 4 inches past my bra line. It has layers throughout.  The stylist has to texturize my hair to get the bulk out of it so that it just doesn't lay flat and give me a conehead effect.... .  My hair grows extremely fast.  For a cut it cost me $30.00 (includes $5.00 tip).  I try to have it cut at least every 4-6 weeks but sometimes its more like 2 months.  My highlights (light blonde) cost me $90.00 (includes $10.00 tip). Its a lot of money but well worth it!  I don't do much to pamper myself and this is one thing that really makes me feel good about my appearance.  

I haven't done it in awhile but sometimes I'll go in and tell the stylist to do whatever they want.  They ususally stick with the same color but cut it short.  I always end up liking it but ultimately I grow it out long again........which DH is ever so grateful for since he loves it when its long. 

As far as a stylist.....I've only had 3 in my life that I've had always cut/highlight my hair beautifully.  I had like 3 that totally butched it and I never went back.  I'll stick with my current one until he no longer does it and then I'll have him recommend someone.


----------



## spdrdr (Apr 30, 2006)

Seems to me that once you start, you can't stop, and I'd rather spend the money on something else.(Mudbug)
---------------My thoughts exactly!  - I have five thumbs on each hand when it comes to styling & so I keep mine verrrry short. . . Thank goodness for hairdressers who like tocut!    I love wasabi's story - What a wonderful attitude!  Have a great day everybody!  Gotta run.   - Glenda


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 30, 2006)

my hair is pitiful, thin, fine, with a tiny bit of body.  Yes, we are never satisfied with what we have.  I am not inclined to do any more than wash, towel dry and  comb.  I also live in an economically depressed area and am blessed to have a woman who understands my hair, love her cuts.  I have my hair trimmed every four weeks for $9.00.  I do not and will not color my hair, is mostly grey and white with some on the original med brown.  But the grey/white has come in in a way that looks like I paid to have it streaked.  For the first 53 years of my life my hair was very greasy, but that has finally subsided, I can now go for two days between washing before it starts to look greasy.  I use a gel on my hair to get it to stand up off my scalp. geeessshh, hair is such a pain.  I keep mine sorta short, hubby would like it longer but it looks terrible any longer, too stringy.


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

Just my two cents, although I worked as a hairdresser for quite a few years.

Fine hair isn't always oily. The thickness/thinness of your hair has nothing to do with your scalp's condition. It's what you do to it. Just as you take care of your skin, you must take care of your scalp. It's skin, afterall! 

Use professional products. Store brand stuff will never do your hair justice. It's not the same product. Store brands have a lot more water in relation to the good stuff. And, their good stuff isn't the best quality. That's why you have to use so much to clean/condition your hair. A professional product will always give you better results.

Think of store brand being like a McDonald's hamburger, and the pro line is more of a 7% lean ground beef from a butcher, then grilled on a fire to perfection. Or, it's the chef's difference between using real vanilla extract vs. artificial vanilla flavoring. See the difference?

You will never get the best results from a home coloring job. Why? Because those products do not contain the needed levels of color/peroxide/amonia you need to acheive great results.

While we're on the subject, from experience in salons, yes, the pricier salons really do know their stuff. The cupon-type hair cutter places will hire someone right out of beauty school, no questions asked. They'll charge you about 10 bucks and send you on your way. A nicer salon will hire the newbie, but make them assist a top stylist for months (or years) until they can get the proper technique.

Laides, if you don't think your hair is gorgeous, try the salon in your city that you know may have higher prices, but has the best reputation. You know, a consulatation is generally free. Just ask their advice!

Okay, I'm climbing down off of my soapbox now.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 30, 2006)

I was waiting for you to weigh in on this one, jkath!  After getting too many whack jobs at Hair Cuttery, I'm upgrading to another chain we have out here (Bubbles).  Can't comment on the coloring pointers 'cuz I've never done it.

There's a salon even closer to my house (not part of a chain) that I've been to a couple of time, but I just can't see spending 50 bucks there to get what basically amounts to a trim.  The girl at this salon did do a beautiful job on daughter's full highlights (Christmas present), but it was $100 plus tip and she no longer works there.

Basically, I believe that as long as you find a stylist who you like, you are better off giving that person your business regularly.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 30, 2006)

*Luxury*

My hair is a luxury to me. I never take time w/it.  My mother was completely white at 25 and then when mine started changing she said nothing can be done about it.  Just accept it.  Gradually my hair became completely white.  I recently put some color on it and cannot believe how many people have told me about time!  Really bothered me to know how they must have felt about my hair.  Guess it is sign of being old?  Who knows?  Didn't bother me.  But now that I started, what would you suggest I do?  It is already starting to grow and I can se the white.  I bought a box from Walgreens cause it was on sale.  The girl at the store said I should go to professional for advice.  My hair is long and everytime I go to someone they cut and I have to try to get same look that it is supposed to be.  I have avoided going to shops for long time.  When it has length I can pull it off my neck when I work out.  Othewise seems to be stuck to my neck when I come home from sweat.  Before I was married, took time because I had to.  After marriage my ex told me not to spend time on my hair.  To this day, I feel guilty when I do. I feel it is best to go to someone as the girl had suggested.  Anyone use home products?  As jkath said probably ruin your hair.  ONe thing my hair is healthy now if I start with coloring will that have affect on it.  I sure wouldn't want my hair to fall out.  Thank for thoughts.


----------



## callie (Apr 30, 2006)

ITK, I understand what you are saying...I was always told (in a previous life, by an ex) to let my hair grow...and that I didn't need to spend any money getting it cut or colored.  Well, thank goodness, those days are over and now I decide what I want to do with my hair!  

I used to color it myself at home (I was dealing with the guilt of spending $$), but I was very unhappy with the results and my hair began to get damaged.  I'm just not very good at doing my own hair!  So...now I go maybe 3 or 4 times a year to get my hair colored.  I ask the professionals at the salons what they suggest.  I like to lessen the impact of my grey hair showing at the roots.  They've all been very helpful with suggesting ideas that keep me happy  .  

Just my story - and my opinion...but I'd suggest you stay away from the home coloring products and go to a salon.  Treat yourself!  You're worth it!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> Just my story - and my opinion...but I'd suggest you stay away from the home coloring products and go to a salon. Treat yourself! You're worth it!!


 
Perfectly said!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 30, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Perfectly said!!


 
Amen!!!!!  Life too short not to enjoy it.  And if its something that makes you feel good about yourself then by all means you should treat yourself. I always feel like I've been put on a pedestal when I get my hair done.  I get the best treatment from the staff and I feel like a million bucks when I leave.


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Amen!!!!!  Life too short not to enjoy it.  And if its something that makes you feel good about yourself then by all means you should treat yourself. I always feel like I've been put on a pedestal when I get my hair done.  I get the best treatment from the staff and I feel like a million bucks when I leave.




Ah yes, it's sooo relaxing to get your hair done.  Makes me wanna sleep.  Sadly, I have been the only one to cut, color or highlight my hair in quite some time.  The best, though, is this place downtown that uses Aveda products.  They offer you a nice glass of wine with your service!


----------



## BlueCat (Apr 30, 2006)

Since we're on the subject of salons...how much do you tip at your salon?  I never know about this stuff at places other than restaurants.

BC


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

Depends....just a haircut, I'll give $5 which is a nice tip.  A hightlight or color?  $10.

When I was doing hair, $2 was an average tip.


----------



## Dove (Apr 30, 2006)

I have never colored my hair.. I didn't have to. I was born with a blond forelock (yellow, like the color of ripe wheat) If any of you who haven't seen my pictures on this site..go check it out.  In high school most of the girls were bleaching a streak in their hair. Not me..when I go to a High School Reunion (1952) class mates come up to me and say " I remember you...you always had that natural streak in your hair." It has turned white now but the rest of my hair is brunette. I have had the same hair dresser for 31 years. She says I now have 1/3 of the "bush" I use to have..  I go to her every week. My hair is coarse and wiry so a perm. is due every 3 months. $70.00 and a cut with style 6 weeks later. Cuts are $23.00 style is $ 18.00 but if done at the same time it is $32.00 

I just had it cut like she has tried to get me to do forever. A neckline in the back and about 2" on the sides and styled to brush to the back with bangs in front and the rest of the front is swept to the right side. Every one I know loves it.

My pictures show it as being white but keep in mind that color prints and film were VERY expensive back then.
Marge~Dove


----------



## luvs (Apr 30, 2006)

i tip $5 for brow 'waxins & trims, way more for highlighting. i adore this thread. it's so pink!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 30, 2006)

*buckytom*



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> i tip $5 for brow 'waxins & trims, way more for highlighting. i adore this thread. it's so pink!



luvs, did you notice we had ONE guy who made comment on this thread?  I admire him for sharing about what his 'better half' does.  He feels it is important and more men should feel that way.  It surprised me to see him respond and I think that makes him the greater person for doing so.  My hats off to buckytom!  I'd vote for him as president any year.  buckytom you heard it here.


----------



## luvs (Apr 30, 2006)

bucky's great!


----------



## mish (Apr 30, 2006)

It's Long! It's Blonde!... & I _do_ have more fun!!!  (You didn't think I was going to tell you _all_ my secrets -- did you?! ) 

She asks me why
I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night
Hair that's a fright
I'm hairy high and low
Don't ask me why
Don't know
It's not for lack of bread
Like the Grateful Dead
Darling​ 
*Gimme a head with hair*
*Long beautiful hair*
*Shining, gleaming,*
*Streaming, flaxen, waxen*​ 
*Give me down to there hair*
*Shoulder length or longer*
*Here baby, there mama*
*Everywhere daddy daddy*​ 
*Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair*
*Flow it, show it*
*Long as God can grow it*
*My hair*​ 
Let it fly in the breeze
And get caught in the trees
Give a home to the fleas in my hair
A home for fleas
A hive for bees
A nest for birds
There ain't no words
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder
Of my...​ 
*Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair*
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
*My hair*​ 
I want it long, straight, curly, fuzzy
Snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty
Oily, greasy, fleecy
Shining, gleaming, streaming
Flaxen, waxen
Knotted, polka-dotted
Twisted, beaded, braided
Powdered, flowered, and confettied
Bangled, tangled, spangled, and spaghettied!​ 
Oh say can you see
My eyes if you can
Then my hair's too short​ 
Down to here
Down to there
Down to where
It stops by itself​ 
They'll be ga ga at the go go
When they see me in my toga
My toga made of blond
Brilliantined
Biblical hair​ 
My hair like Jesus wore it
Hallelujah I adore it
Hallelujah Mary loved her son
Why don't my mother love me?​ 
*Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair*
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
*My hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair*
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
*My hair*


​


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

As far as tipping goes, depending upon service, you go 10%-15% for a cut and 15%-20%for a chemical job. 

Think about it ladies. If you just got the most amazing cut/color you've ever had, couldn't you just go without a few starbuck's and give your stylist the extra $?


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> As far as tipping goes, depending upon service, you go 10%-15% for a cut and 15%-20%for a chemical job.
> 
> Think about it ladies. If you just got the most amazing cut/color you've ever had, couldn't you just go without a few starbuck's and give your stylist the extra $?




For sure.  Stylists don't make decent $$ unless they own their own buisness.  You either get paided a crappy hourly wage with poop for benies or fork out big bucks to rent a chair and HOPE you have the clientel to pay for the rental and then some to live off of.  That's why I don't do it anymore...

Once I got into the business, my tipping for EVERYTHING went up...


----------



## licia (May 1, 2006)

A local salon owner went from one site to a much grander site and increased the prices about 75%. I started going somewhere else. I can get a pedicure or a manicure, or a haircut at half the price in a just as good salon.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 1, 2006)

*appreciate it*

Thanks for the info on going to hair salon. Now I do know  what I should give for work they do. I make it point to try to pay attention to amount of tip I give them.  If they do a job well, they should be paid for it.  People  are not easy to please.  There are times I went and couldn't wait to get home to change the style.  I felt it was my fault since I didn't go to hairdresser on regular basis.  Can't perform miracles!


----------



## Alix (May 1, 2006)

OK, chiming in here. Everytime I find someone who can do my hair the way I want it done they MOVE! And its not like it has happened just once. So, I am wearing my hair much longer than I like, and am keeping my ear open for folks who really like their stylists.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 1, 2006)

Lucky me - my cousin works in a salon and does my hair and waxing.  I don't know how I could afford it otherwise.  She will only accept $20 a service.  I usually visit her at the shop once a month.  I love the way she cuts my hair.  She has made some house calls for me too - gave me and my daughter an updo before as well as came to the house right after I had my son to cut my hair.  She also gave my son his first haircut at the house.  Like I said, I'm lucky.


----------



## bethzaring (May 1, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Just my two cents, although I worked as a hairdresser for quite a few years.
> 
> Fine hair isn't always oily. The thickness/thinness of your hair has nothing to do with your scalp's condition. It's what you do to it. Just as you take care of your skin, you must take care of your scalp. It's skin, afterall!
> 
> ...


 

Hey jkath, Thanks for the advice. Could you, or anyone else who understands this stuff, go into more detail as to how to take care of hair/scalp. I appreciate the analogy, but to be honest I just do not get it. I am thinking about shampoos, how can shampoo be so different? My stylist does not push her products, barely has them on display, she uses Scruples. I use Enforce for the gel product on my hair. Now let me repeat, I live 8 miles from the nearest town, and it has a pop. of 6000. We are not talking about ANY salons in this area. Can you give advice as to good shampoos that can be got at Walmart? I use Clairol stuff, is this okay? Another thing, my stylist says I have the healtiest hair of any of her clients, it must be the diet, I eat a disqustingly healthy diet. So I'm thinking, why do I need to change anything? But I want to understand hair care and scalp care and shampoos and what I can do in my limited area.

Thanks!!! 
Beth


----------



## abjcooking (May 1, 2006)

My hair is very thick and spiral curly.  On most days, when I don't wear it curly, I have to put oil in it and use a hairdryer brush to straighten it to a wavy type curl.  I normally wear my hair long because otherwide it would just be out of control. I was born a blond and as I got older it turned into a dark brown.  Now I put in blond highlights to lighten it back up.

I usually have my hair cut, colored and styled about once evey 3 to 4 months.  It usually cost me $150.  I have to wait until I go home to Oklahoma to have it done because my hair stylist there is the only one who can work with my hair the way I want it done.


----------



## Sugar N' Spice (May 1, 2006)

I usually get my hair cut about every 1 1/2 to 2 months for $18.  I use to go to the high priced salons but got lucky finding the lady I've been going to through a friend.  When I did get highlights they were about $75 or so depending on where I went.  I stopped because they would never stay in my hair that long.  Come to find out, this is what my new stylist told me, since I'm half asian my cuticles are much thicker and don't hold highlights very well.  Also, another reason why I love my new stylist is because she is honest and will tell me if something won't work well with my hair.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 1, 2006)

Add me to the baby fine club.  I used to wear it long and pulled back, but for my son's wedding, I had it cut chin length and turned under, and I love it.

A tip I learned from my mom, that may save you some money on "clarifying" shampoos.  After you shampoo, mix a couple tablespoons of vinegar in a quart or so of water, and pour it thru your hair.  Let it sit a minute or so, then rinse thoroughly.  If you have really hard water, do it every time you shampoo.

Leaves your hair soft and so shiny.  Yes, you can use lemon juice, cider vinegar, or white vinegar--all the same effect.  A little bit of acid really gets the minerals out.


----------



## jkath (May 1, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Another thing, my stylist says I have the healtiest hair of any of her clients, it must be the diet, I eat a disqustingly healthy diet.


Beth, your healthy diet REALLY has a lot to do with not only your hair, but your skin and nails as well. *Good for you for taking great care of yourself!*
As for being 8 miles away, that is a bummer, however, because pro products last A LOT longer per oz than the cheapie stuff, you can just go purchasing about every 2 months for the larger sized bottles. (They are also a better price than the smaller ones). 
There really is a difference in product. Really. Some people's hair really is much easier to deal with than others - that's a fact. But, if you use the better stuff, you'll love your hair even more. 

Some stylists push product, others do not.
Here are some of the reasons why:
1. The stylist loves it and really knows it 
2. The stylist owns the salon and gets 50% back in sales
3. The stylist makes a small (around 15%) commission on product sales
4. The stylist uses that product exclusively, because that's what the salon sells. This is generally not because that's the only one the salon owner likes, but if they are a flagship store, such as an Aveda or Sebastian salon, the company gives the flagship salon a nice kickback.

Ask your stylist a lot of questions. Ask what he/she uses at home. 

Here's another idea: next time you go to the salon, ask the shampoo girl/assistant (or stylist, if they don't have an assistant) what product the salon is using on the back bar. (That's where they shampoo you) 
That's usually a good indicator of what works really well on a lot of people.

As for clarifying your hair, unless you're using cheapie shampoo and/or more hairspray than most 80's hair bands, you don't need one. Unless, of course  your city has ungodlly amount of yuck in the pipes. lol

As far as a thick cuticle not "taking " hilites well, that's a new one to me.
Knowing a bit of trichology, thick or thin, the hair "takes" the same way:
The high level of H2O2, or peroxide will strip the hair of it's color first. This basically blasts open the cuticle of your hair. Then, the color molecules jump into the cuticle and the color (professional does this 10 x better than home) closes itself into the shaft of hair. Now, yellow is a large molecule, red is second biggest and blue is smallest. The smallest will exit the hair first. That's why when you get a great color put in, you start to lose your blue first, which will give you a more orangey appearance, if you've not kept up on your hair coloring. All this to say, if your hair doesn't "take" highlights, you need to either do them on a more regular basis, or use a better, more gentle approach in hair care.
Folks, again, I'm off the box. Sorry for the long-windedness.


----------



## abjcooking (May 1, 2006)

Just a question for anyone.  When I use to dye my hair back in college I would use the over the counter coloring products.  In each box there was a small bottle of conditioner that came with the coloring kit.  Does anyone sell this seperately?
Even after getting expensive deep conditioning treatments and using deep conditioning products my hair has never been as soft as it was after using this small bottle of conditioner.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

Anyone else wonder if these hollywood celebrities actually use the over the counter products.  I mean really...........if you look at Heather Locklears hair you can tell its def. not a over the counter job.  And I can't imagine Sarah Jessica Parker to use it.  Those are just a few.


----------



## bethzaring (May 1, 2006)

*I live 8 miles from a hamlet*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Here's another idea: next time you go to the salon, ask the shampoo girl/assistant (or stylist, if they don't have an assistant) what product the salon is using on the back bar. (That's where they shampoo you)
> That's usually a good indicator of what works really well on a lot of people.


 
     

There is one beauty chair, one sink, one mirror, one worker where I go; she owns the business, cleans the bathroom and tanning beds, answers the phone and makes us beautiful.  Whew, she is quite a woman!  Makes me tired watching her.

Thanks jkath for the tips, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2006)

Glad you weren't ready to vote me off of the island...er...cooking board!

Sizz....if you made 12mil per movie....would you do your own color? 'nuff said.
However, some of those well-paid gals look as though they do! 

abj: the little bottle is no doubt a humectant, of sorts. Probably had some hyaluronic acid, I'm guessing. That's an ingredient that basically goes into your cuticle a bit and sucks some of the moisture out of the air and deposits it into your hair. (For lack of better words)
Try nexxus' Humectress (little goes a long way). Better yet, click on this link and you'll get a 1oz. sample each of their Therappe shampoo and Humectress conditioner. 
http://www.startsampling.com/sm/18861/product.iphtml?item=18861&source=
(mods - not advertising - click on it and you'll get free samples too!)


----------



## wasabi (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 2, 2006)

Well - I'm NOT a girl ... but I did try to _color_ my hair once back in the Beach Boy days in the mid 60's (lemon juice and hydrogen peroxide) so I could turn my brown hair blond. Let's just say I got the most awful "orange" hair for a couple of months ... until it grew out long enough the barber could trim it off.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 2, 2006)

I should be on Guiness book of world records for having the most unfortunate hair... my problems rest on something more "deep rooted" than usual cases, which is beyond any cosmetic control. It is virtually impossible to make it look good because

1. my hair grows out sideways along the skull, thus whatever you do they just lay absolutely flat. I actually have lots of hair but it doesn't even look like that. (I even tried bodywave, it was fine for some days but as soon as the hair grew the new roots, they laid flat curling ridiculously SIDEWAYS.)
2. my head has an awful "E.T." like shape, sort of wide on sides, flat on the top and back... This makes my already misguidedly growing hair look even more ridiculous.
3. my hair has a weird kink, each strand just twists and gets into bizzare crook in random fashion. It is not like my hair is wavy or anything, it just look like a mop of straight hair with bad cowlick.

I realized long time ago even a very good haircut couldn't help the situation, so I stopped bothering about it and have been cutting my hair myself for almost 10 years. Probably I will get laughed at if a stylist takes a look at it, but by a casual look it doesn't seem to make any difference. 
I think if there is any hair stylist who can make my hair look decent (not fabulous, nothing glamorous, JUST DECENT), he/she would deserve a Nobel Prize... so, anyone who are suffering a "bad hair day", take a little comfort in the fact that there are someone who is stuck in a "bad hair LIFE"!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW I do colour my hair and have done so for 12 years, and will do it for the rest of my life... my hair is naturally pitch black and I can't stand it... initially I wanted a light ash brown shade but my natural pigment makes it reddish no matter what I did, so now I just use mahogany or some sort of soft red shade.  I have always done it with DIY kit, if you choose a right kit, they work perfectly with much less cost than a trip to a stylist...


----------



## licia (May 2, 2006)

Licia, I'm sure your hair isn't as bad as you portray.  We all have hair problems. I had a boss once who told me he'd never seen someone go in the girls room with one hairdo and come out with another.  I never know what my hair will do from one time to the next. Everyone knows it changes with the wind and it's own whim. Could be worse - I could NOT have any!


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> Just a question for anyone. When I use to dye my hair back in college I would use the over the counter coloring products. In each box there was a small bottle of conditioner that came with the coloring kit. Does anyone sell this seperately?
> Even after getting expensive deep conditioning treatments and using deep conditioning products my hair has never been as soft as it was after using this small bottle of conditioner.


 

I have wondered the same thing. They could corner the market with that stuff, it's fantastic!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 2, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Licia, I'm sure your hair isn't as bad as you portray. We all have hair problems. I had a boss once who told me he'd never seen someone go in the girls room with one hairdo and come out with another. I never know what my hair will do from one time to the next. Everyone knows it changes with the wind and it's own whim. Could be worse - I could NOT have any!


 
Thanks Licia for your kind words... I know there are many many worse problems you could face in your life than uncooperative hair, I shouldn't be griping... like you said, I do have them to cover my head!!


----------



## abjcooking (May 2, 2006)

Thanks jkath, I signed up for a sample.  If it works as well as those color conditioners I will be a very happy person.


----------



## Dove (May 2, 2006)

I invited you to view my photo page to see that I was born blond and brunett..then I looked and most of my pictures were gone but today some of them are back. If you are interested..go see.


----------



## BlueCat (May 2, 2006)

I got sick last year - REALLY sick - to the point of having septic shock with all the accompanying organ failures (and some very scary nights for my family waiting for the other shoe to drop - thank God it didn't), and was in and out of the hospital a couple of times with a lengthy recouperation afterward.  About 2-3 months later, my hair began to fall out by the handful.  As it turns out, when you're at death's door like that, your body makes choices, and replenishing your hair is not one of them, so it starts to fall out.  I don't quite know why it waits that couple of months to start falling out, but according to the Dr., it does.  It was horrible.  It got to the point where I was thinking I would lose it all - it became very obvious that I was losing my hair.  Just at the point of despair, and after I had the hairdresser cut off about 10" of length, I began to notice sprouts.  Gray sprouts, most of them, but sprouts nonetheless.  I can't tell you how grateful I am to see it growing back now that my health is returning.  I don't care what color it is.  If I have to dye it from now on, so be it.

That was yet another frightening experience for me in 2005.  Am I glad that's over!

BC


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2006)

WELL. _someone _currentlyhas darker black-tinted tresses than they were earlier tonite due mostly to this thread & an addiction to hairdye.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> I got sick last year - REALLY sick - to the point of having septic shock with all the accompanying organ failures (and some very scary nights for my family waiting for the other shoe to drop - thank God it didn't), and was in and out of the hospital a couple of times with a lengthy recouperation afterward. About 2-3 months later, my hair began to fall out by the handful. As it turns out, when you're at death's door like that, your body makes choices, and replenishing your hair is not one of them, so it starts to fall out. I don't quite know why it waits that couple of months to start falling out, but according to the Dr., it does. It was horrible. It got to the point where I was thinking I would lose it all - it became very obvious that I was losing my hair. Just at the point of despair, and after I had the hairdresser cut off about 10" of length, I began to notice sprouts. Gray sprouts, most of them, but sprouts nonetheless. I can't tell you how grateful I am to see it growing back now that my health is returning. I don't care what color it is. If I have to dye it from now on, so be it.
> 
> That was yet another frightening experience for me in 2005. Am I glad that's over!
> 
> BC


 
Oh my BC I can only imagine how terrified you were on top of what else you were dealing with.  I'm glad it is growing back.  You know they say blondes have more fun but I have some friends that are brunettes and redheads and they have just as much fun as I do.  Think of the fun you can have experimenting with different colors.  I've always wanted to change the color of my hair and go drastic (red) but just when I think I'm ready for the change I change my mind when my butt hits the sylists chair  .


----------



## BlueCat (May 3, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Oh my BC I can only imagine how terrified you were on top of what else you were dealing with. I'm glad it is growing back. You know they say blondes have more fun but I have some friends that are brunettes and redheads and they have just as much fun as I do. Think of the fun you can have experimenting with different colors. I've always wanted to change the color of my hair and go drastic (red) but just when I think I'm ready for the change I change my mind when my butt hits the sylists chair  .


 
Thanks! It's been one tough year, but I've emerged in relatively good shape considering the extent of the illness. I have some heart damage, but it's not terrible, and now I have quite a nice crop of graying hair that's now approaching 2" in length. I have some longer hair too, that escaped the fallout, so it will hopefully begin to look like an intentional layering soon. I'm naturally a medium brunette, and feel comfortable with that color. I tried some highlights recently (hubby bought me a salon gift certificate so that a professional could help me out, with the hair loss and all), but the dark hair is a better fit for me. I'm 47, so I'd like to wait a while before accepting the gray, but as I said earlier, I'm ever so grateful that I have hair that I can obsess about with all of you!

BC


----------



## mudbug (May 8, 2006)

What I want to know is - when are they coming out with the Just Five Minutes product for women?


----------



## Barb33 (May 16, 2006)

does anyone here have their hair foiled? how long does it take your hairdresser to do this? I love mine, but I'm usually there for THREE hours!!!!!!


----------



## bubblygal (May 16, 2006)

Foiled means what?

I permed my hair last yr and  it turns my hairs so dry
End up i trim it off last month with new hair colour of a highlight and lowlight.
I just love my new hair colours for now


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2006)

Barb33 said:
			
		

> does anyone here have their hair foiled? how long does it take your hairdresser to do this? I love mine, but I'm usually there for THREE hours!!!!!!


 
foiled=highlights or lowlights, or both.
Depending on the processing your hairdresser uses, it is a very long process. For example, if you've got brown hair and you want blonde highlighting, your color has to be lifted (or lightened) to blonde, which is taking it from brown to orange (yes, orange) to blonde. If the hairdresser were to take off the foils or plastics before your hair got to the blonde color, you'd look like a lovely little pumpkin! She/He is using a very high volume of peroxide which has the ability to do this. Over-the-counter drugstore stuff doesn't have this strength, which is why folks who try to go from dark to light go orange (think Sun-In back in the 70's).Anyway, once you've lightened to blonde, then the color he/she is using must deposit it's molecules into your hair. All in all, it is a long process. The only way it could be sped up is if he/she could section your hair off quicker. But, if you are happy with the results, stay with your stylist! What is 3 hours, when you consider how beautiful you look for 6-8 weeks?


----------



## bubblygal (May 16, 2006)

Oh i see. so that's foiled. 
I just did mine last month and the colour is getting better. When i finished, i almost fainted cause its so striking under the sun. 
Usually it took me abt 3hrs cause my hair very hard to get colour in. But this round... its done within 2hrs after i changed my sylist.


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2006)

Mudbug, the answer is obvious.  We'll have "just five minutes" when we are stupid enough to think that hair that looks like that looks good!  Hubby and I always joke that 99% of the time you can tell when men dye their hair.  I personally always wonder why men bother -- dye, perms, long hair, comb-overs, implants, etc.  I swear, if I could get away with a buzz cut I'd go for it!  I never think men look better with these affectations (my favorite is balding men with pony-tails.  The old hippie wannabe equivalent of the comb-over).

I had a weird experience, though.  Last year I suffered from a huge attack of eczema & psoriasis.  I lost over half my hair, which wasn't very thick to begin with.  After some intensive care & treatments, I've gotten some of it back. BUT it came back curly.  I've always wanted curly hair, and now I've got it.  I'm not quite sure what to do with it some days!!!  Hubby cut it for me yesterday morning and was shocked at how little there is of it; the curliness is a blessing, as it disguises how little of it there is.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 27, 2006)

I have very long, blonde hair that is naturally on the very low end of the blonde scale.  It only takes my hair stylist 1 1/2 hours to highlight, cut and style my hair.  However, because my hair is so thick and long I shampoo and dry it before I go to my appointment.....leaving off the styling products. That way he doesn't have to go through that process of washign and drying it.....otherwise it'd probably be another 1/2 hour. 

It used to take my old stylist 2 hours to do my hair.


----------

